# Pdf zu Text

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Export mit Okular 4.3.1 oder Adobe Reader 9 als Text oder pdf2txt bringen nur eine leeres Textdokument. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke

----------

## Genone

Copy+Paste?

Wenn du den Text z.B. in Acrobat nicht als solchen auswählen kannst hast du es wohl mit einer Grafikdatei zu tun, da können die Tools dann natürlich keinen Text draus extrahieren (aber eine OCR Software wohl schon).

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Export mit Okular 4.3.1 oder Adobe Reader 9 als Text oder pdf2txt bringen nur eine leeres Textdokument. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
> 
> Danke

 

Eventuell ist das Dokument geschützt so dass diese Option nicht erlaubt ist.

Bei Open Office kann man z.B. beim exportieren als PDF auswählen ob man aus dem Dokument etwas mitetls Copy&Paste kopieren darf, ob das Dokument verändert werden darf etc.

Dann glaube ich, hast du nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten. Genau genommen sogar keine?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Dann glaube ich, hast du nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten. Genau genommen sogar keine? 

 

Das umgeht man in 1er Minute. Dokument auf machen. Den Teil den man will so machen das man alles lesen kann. Bildschirmfoto machen. OCR Software drüber jagen. Und schon hast du den Text.

Sebastian

----------

## furanku

Wenn es wirklich an den Rechten liegt (und nicht daran, daß da Pixel und keine Buchstaben gemalt werden) hat zumindest KDE's okular eine Option "Obey DRM restrictions" im Settings Dialog, mit dem Du so etwas einfach abschalten kannst. Was rechtlich bedeutet kann ich Dir natürlich nicht sagen ...

----------

